# angle probleme



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

bazooka , corner roller, 2.5 columbia finish with 3.5 columbia with mud runner , but on one side of the wall my angles are not good. is like half moon is not square. sorry my english are not very good. is always the right side. what are the probleme, angle head setting, need new blades or ,,, ???
thx


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Pictures please. Is it on tape coat? Or after final coat?


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

In the bevel or on a cut edge ? Bevels have not been consistent lately and that could be one issue.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> Bevels have not been consistent lately and that could be one issue.


Ain't that the truth!


----------



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

final coat, not a bavel, is like a big wave .


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

When I think of a "wave" happening I can't help but think the angle might be greater than 90° ? Would not be as noticeable with the 2.5. Does it happen on all angles or only some ?


----------



## drywallninja (Apr 28, 2013)

killerjune said:


> bazooka , corner roller, 2.5 columbia finish with 3.5 columbia with mud runner , but on one side of the wall my angles are not good. is like half moon is not square. sorry my english are not very good. is always the right side. what are the probleme, angle head setting, need new blades or ,,, ???
> thx


Sounds like one of your angle heads is not set properly. Is the 2.5 look as though it's leaving too much compound on the right side? Or is it when you're skimming with the 3.5 that it's faulty? Determine which it is and try to reset your angle head. And when you're resetting the blades, check and see. You may need a rebuild kit. Columbia has out together a great video on YouTube on how to reset angle heads. Good luck!


----------



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

is leaving to much mud on one side. A wave in the middle on one side angle (angle to edge ) but i check my angle head and the rock are the same on each side. i have make 60 000 feet with.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

how is the sheetrock hung.\? Standups or horizontal


----------



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

horizontal.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Are you sure all the parts are on the anglehead? I had a blade fall off once and didnt notice it for a few angles and it left alot of mud on that side. Do you have a camera phone? Take a pic killerjune


----------



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

i have sand. next time.


----------

